# IASCA 2x on May 29th in Vancouver, WA



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

We're heavy on SQ Pro guys. Come on in if you're rookie, amateur, or Pro/Am! The IdBL SPL have a few 155+dB rigs coming in. 

We're going to have grilled food going on and some gear being raffled off for charity.

Drop me a line with any questions.


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm going! =]


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Glad to hear! Are you thinking of competing?


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep lol Sq part anyway =]


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

Great to see this happening. I'm just getting back into car audio and really want to hear what the SQ rigs sound like for inspiration. I'll get this one the calender.

Thx
Kenreau


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

NOTE

We're going to be changing the date to May 22nd very soon. This is due to multiple requests from competitors in the area that want to compete at as many events as possible. There is a USACi event on the 29th. I don't want to have to have the competitors to be forced to choose on over the other.

Mark your calendars for May 22nd. I'll have new fliers out very soon...actually...


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Update:

IASCA Judge's Training will be held the day before, Saturday, May 21st in Battleground at the Battleground Best Western.

Pacific Northwest IASCA Judges Training Seminar

If anyone is interested, contact me either with a PM or E-mail @ [email protected].


----------



## RidnClean (Nov 24, 2007)

you know me and the team will be there!

i came to the shop a couple weeks ago, but you weren't around.
met up with geoff tho.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Love to have you! Sorry about not being at the shop, I work on the weekends.

How's geoff doing? I haven't heard from him.

After the judge's training, the shop is going to do multiple 1x shows over the year. We want to bring IASCA back to the NW.

If you have any questions, holler at me. Do you have my cell#?


----------



## RidnClean (Nov 24, 2007)

nice, ill try to be at every event!
geoff is doin good, getting his SQ setup going.

i dont have your cell, feel free to PM it to me.


----------

